# 722k TV 2 Content Via HDMI



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

We have a 722k and our main set is connected to the receiver via an HDMI cable. Is it possible to select TV 2 content and get it through the HDMI cable or do I need to get it via the F connector or composite/component cables?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yes, if you'll buy a component-to-HDMI converter (eBay it), but it will works as a copy of TV1 HDMI output; 

TV2 output possibly could be taken by buying Sling Adapter($30) and Sling Catcher ($??) with HDMI output using your home network

or call CSR and ask for upgrade to Hipper/Joye pair


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

i think what hes asking is if tv 2 can b seen in hd an the answer isno. tv 2 is sd only an can only b seen on the outputs labeled tv2 (rca analog video an coax). the hdmi ouput will only deliver signal from tv1.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

shadough said:


> i think what hes asking is if tv 2 can b seen in hd an the answer isno. tv 2 is sd only an can only b seen on the outputs labeled tv2 (rca analog video an coax). the hdmi ouput will only deliver signal from tv1.


I think you are correct.
BTW-I have a 722k connected to a spare bedroom in the usual fashion, and using the YPbPr for a HD connection to the living room. Then I ran a long HDMI cable to another bedroom (and it shows whatever is being watched in the living room on the TV1 output)


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

CeeWoo said:


> I think you are correct.
> BTW-I have a 722k connected to a spare bedroom in the usual fashion, and using the YPbPr for a HD connection to the living room. Then I ran a long HDMI cable to another bedroom (and it shows whatever is being watched in the living room on the TV1 output)


I have a similar setup and was wondering how long an HDMI cable you used?
Mine is 25ft if I recall correctly.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

Grandude said:


> I have a similar setup and was wondering how long an HDMI cable you used?
> Mine is 25ft if I recall correctly.


I think mine is 40'. I ran it through a heat duct to keep from have having to drill anymore holes thru the floors/walls


----------



## MrDave (Jun 26, 2010)

Grandude said:


> I have a similar setup and was wondering how long an HDMI cable you used?
> Mine is 25ft if I recall correctly.


I have a pair of 622s and split the HDMI signal from each unit 4 ways using powered HDMI 4-way splitters. I then distribute those signals to 4 HDTVs scattered thruout the house (a total of 8 HDMI cables from 8 to 50 ft each). I've had no problems at all with any of the cables including the 50 footers. The splitters and cables were all purchased from Monoprice.com a few years back.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

MrDave said:


> I have a pair of 622s and split the HDMI signal from each unit 4 ways using powered HDMI 4-way splitters. I then distribute those signals to 4 HDTVs scattered thruout the house (a total of 8 HDMI cables from 8 to 50 ft each). I've had no problems at all with any of the cables including the 50 footers. The splitters and cables were all purchased from Monoprice.com a few years back.


I tried to split, using Monoprice powered splitters with no luck. Setup was a two way splitter at the 722 source, with one short line going to the 52inch flatpanel and the other going via a 25foot cable to my computer area and then split again to both of my PCs. Just couldn't get it to work reliably so gave up and modified a mechanical switch at the PC end to feed one or the other PCs.

Maybe I'll try again but I think the two splitter setup will probably be a no-go.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

CeeWoo said:


> I think mine is 40'. I ran it through a heat duct to keep from have having to drill anymore holes thru the floors/walls


And I thought I was pushing it with a 25footer....:sure:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Jim148 said:


> Is it possible to select TV 2 content and get it through the HDMI cable or do I need to get it via the F connector or composite/component cables?


Pretty much anything that is available to TV2 is available to TV1.

If you're looking for to get two different HD programs out of a ViP722K, the practical answer is that it is Hopper Time.

The ViP622, ViP722, ViP722K and ViP922 can only pump out one HD signal at at time (short of experimenting with a Sling session on a ViP722 or higher).

The agile modulator isn't equipped to do HD.


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

Grandude said:
 

> And I thought I was pushing it with a 25footer....:sure:


I was told it wouldn't work... but I figured I would return the cable if it didn't. Right now, a 25' cable would've been the right length-but I thought I might want longer in the future


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

My hdmi is a 50 footer, but I ran an hdmi and component between my MBR and REC rooms, that way I can connect both recievers from both locations to both TVs. I ran my wiring thru a chase, did hafta cut 1 small hole, which I covered w/ a double gang blank plate. 3 Coax an 1 cat5 for the component A/V, and 1 hdmi which IS a "Monster" cable. I wanted the quality. Depending on your TV, the cheap stuff is sometimes not reliable. Not all TVs are created equal, an some are more sensitve than others to cheap cable. You may get better mileage though, who knows.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Over paying for the name "Monster" does not guarantee quality, only a smaller checkbook.


----------

